# iPad a jour, multitâche ?



## sickou (17 Décembre 2010)

Bonjour, je me lance sur le forum pour demander de l'aide au niveau de l'utilisation de mon iPad. En effet la dernière mise a jour est censé apporte le multitâche ! 
Bien, j'aimerais savoir de quel sorte de multitâche il s'agit ... Chez moi cela n'apporte rien.
J'ai bien accès a une liste d'application quand je double-click sur home, mais qd je passe d'une appli a une autre, elle se lance du début, c'est pas du multitâche, les applis dans la liste ne tourne pas en fait.
Et puis comment on fait pour quitter les applis ? Elle s'ajoute sans fin dans cette liste... Et finisse par ralentir horriblement l'ipad. Pour le moment sans solution simple, j'ouvre la barre avec le double-home,puis un appuis long sur une appli, enfin je ferme une a une les app qui se sont accumulés ici. Bof bof bof cette mise a jour, je ne parle même pas du bouton mute qui ne coupe même pas le son !
Help, il y a sûrement des solutions pour tout cela. Merci.
Un novice .


----------



## sickou (18 Décembre 2010)

Bonjour a tous,
Personne ne rencontre ces difficultés ?


----------



## MacSedik (19 Décembre 2010)

en fait Apple a donné la possibilité aux applications de tourner en tâche de fond depuis iOS 4, mais pour cela il faut que ceux qui programment les application en tienne compte dans le code des dites applications. pour résumer, toutes les applications ne sont pas encore codées pour gérer le multitâche, il faut attendre des mise à jour... on est maintenant 6 mois après la sortie d'iOS4, la plupart des applications supportent le multitâche, mais comme l'iPad est sous iOS4 que depuis 1 mois il faut attendre un peu pour voir 100% des appli iPad avec du "vrai" multitâche


----------



## sickou (19 Décembre 2010)

Hello, merci pour cette réponse... Il me semble étonnant que l'information de compatibilité de multitâche n'apparaisse pas lors de l'achat sur le store, mais bon, on va attendre les maj.
Merci.


----------



## twinworld (20 Décembre 2010)

pour répondre à l'autre question :  pour quitter les applications ouvertes : cliquez deux fois sur home, appuyer longtemps sur l'icône d'une des appli ouvertes jusqu'à ce qu'elles bougent et qu'un petit sigle rouge apparaisse au coin de chaque icône. cliquer sur le sigle pour quitter les appli.

quant au bouton mute, chez moi ça fonctionne. Peut-être que là encore c'est un problème d'application qui ne permet pas la coupure via le bouton.


----------

